# ShopVac Brand hose static



## rexracer707 (Jan 13, 2018)

Been milling around searching this forum and "The Google" about the issue bit everthing I am running into seems to be for the guys running a central vac system with PVC tubes.

I have a small garage to work in and I run a 6 gallon Shop vac, I made adapters so I can hook into my tools easily, but when I have to vacuum something on the floor the static on the hose drags dust and chips everywhere.

Does anybody have any tips or fixes for this issue? I have seen non static hose available which would be a option.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

laundry spray - Static Guard, etc.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I have a Dust Deputy hooked to my SV. I put the end of braided wire under the metal plate on the top of the DD and soldered a flat washer to the other end which drags on the ground.


----------



## rexracer707 (Jan 13, 2018)

That laundry static really works? That's a good tip I will have to check that out.

I wonder if I wrap the hose with a wire like on your Dust Deputy and drag it if that would help. 

I also thought about tapping into the ground and running that up to my hose, thats when I decided to post this.


----------

